# Opinion on bow brands?



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking for another NEW bow but don't want to spend the money for a Hoyt or Mathews. What's the story with all these other brands sold at Academy, Bass Pro, Cabelas, etc? Nice or junkers?
Diamond, Bear, PSE, Quest. Opinions on best to worst?
Want to spend $300-400. Not looking to buy used.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Mission (by Matthews) is your best option. Check out Santa Fe archery.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

find a used elite. Lifetime warranty. You can pick them up in $400 range for couple year old bow.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

I was in the same boat when purchasing my first bow recently. I opted to go with the Mission bows that are made by Mathews. It came ready to hunt (minus a peep sight) for less than $400. I couldnt be happier. I would highly recommend looking into them.

X2 on Santa Fe Archery. If you are in the area. Great group of people that care about their customers.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are wanting to buy a NEW bow, of the ones you mentioned I would look at bear the most. They make some GREAT bows. I shoot a Diamond DeadEye, which is the same as the Fear No Evil, and I like it. 

To be honest, 300-400 for a new bow is selling yourself short. You could get a bow with much better performance for that price, maybe $500, if you would look into a used bow. Many people sell year old bows for a fraction of what it costs new. For instance, the Bear Agenda 6 and Motive 6 are the same bow, just the Agenda is this years bow. The motive 6 can be found for $5-$600 all day. Brand new, its $899 I believe at basspro and is a SWEET shooting bow. 

Right now is the PERFECT time to find a used bow. I know Bear just released their 2015 Lineup, and other companies should be right behind them. Guys will be selling their bows to buy the newest thing, and you will be able to pick one up super cheap, if you entertain the idea of a used bow.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hard to go wrong with the Diamond brand by Bowtech. Excellent bows, easily changed draw and poundage.

TH


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Looking for another NEW bow but don't want to spend the money for a Hoyt or Mathews. What's the story with all these other brands sold at Academy, Bass Pro, Cabelas, etc? Nice or junkers?
> Diamond, Bear, PSE, Quest. Opinions on best to worst?
> Want to spend $300-400. Not looking to buy used.


If you're still in Austin, check Archery Country or if you feel like a drive, Viking Archery in Canyon Lake. Both have decent customer service to help you out. Cabelas is hit or miss


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Pay attention to the decal on the inside of the limbs of the bows sold at bass pro, cabelas etc. Most of them are made by the name brand guys or thier sister company

I shot a diamond black ice I bought used for a few years (made by bowtech) sold it and bought a mathews that cost more than double than the diamond. Both kill deer just as dead and I shoot both well, however my helim is faster, smoother and easier for me to shoot. I'll be keeping it for sometime


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I am shooting a Mission Venture by Mathews and trust me you can't go wrong. It is quiet and everything that the big names are for half the price. Check them out Santa Fe can hook you up for sure.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry, see you are in Austin Santa Fe probably not a good option for you. Find a good shop in your area and check out the Mission line.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

im one of those guys that never changes, always wear a ball cap and boots, only drives a ford, only drinks budweiser, and only shoots a fred bear.

nothing wrong with all you mentiond pick one that you like and go play


----------

